

Image Scaling Using Deep Convolutional Neural Networks - nrmn
http://engineering.flipboard.com/2015/05/scaling-convnets/

======
ska
I wonder how this approach compare to upscaling via IFS (i.e. "fractal
compression"-like techniques). Although the underlying modelling is very
different, the fundamental idea seems very similar - learn vectors from the
image, apply (possibly a mixture of) them at a different scale. The results
certainly look superficially similar.

